# Schengen visa for spouse of Irish citizen



## qingdao (3 Jul 2007)

My wife is a non-EEA national and we're planning to go on a trip to france & germany later in the summer. its either going to be 8 days in france & 7 in germany or vice versa. We'll be going to germany first.

Have just been to the german embassy and it wasnt a good experience - they seemed to be going out of their way not to issue people visas - turning people away for showing a couple of teeth in their passport photo - mouth MUST be closed! If i make france my 'main' destination i can apply at the french embassy. If i plan 8 days in france it will be the main destination.

The german embassy requires you to have bookings for all accomadation on your trip even though i have bookings for my flight into germany and out of france..and a letter of inviation for our time in germany. Has anyone any experience of applying in the french embassy - are they any better? the german embassy insist you fill out all the application form even though several question are marked as not required for the spouse of and EU national? 

any info appreciated..thanks.


----------



## jrewing (3 Jul 2007)

*Re: Schengen visa for spouse of Iish citizen*

My wife is in same situation and has dealt with both embassies. We found that the visa section in the German embassy are sticklers and not nice to deal with, while the French embassy are much more accommodating.

You could try making France the main destination as you mentioned - might be easier. However, you will probably still need the hotel booking or invitation letter (Attestation D'Accueil), if staying with family/friends.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (3 Jul 2007)

*Re: Schengen visa for spouse of Iish citizen*

I don't know that the French embassy will be any different.  I know someone who isn't an EU citizen, who was hoping to travel home on his motorbike this year, he applied to the French embassy, with all the paperwork, they took his money and refused him a visa.  They refused to say why he couldn't have a visa, and he had to argue to get his own passport back.  Don't know what was wrong with them, but they were very unhelpful to say the least.


----------



## Towger (3 Jul 2007)

*Re: Schengen visa for spouse of Iish citizen*

French embassy is fine, Spain is fine, Italian can be another story http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=40994&highlight=italian+embassy, never tried the German embassy. 

In theory you should have visa for the first (Schengen) country of entry. So if you apply for a German one, it will get you into France no problems, providing it has not expired etc, so make sure you get it valid for the full length of the trip. On saying that we have traveled from Dublin to other Schengen countries on the 'wrong' visa, without any trouble at all. I think in Dublin Airport at check, in their computer system shows if a visa has been issued for the country your flying to, but once they see a valid Schengen visa for another country in the passport they have no problems. They all require booking for the flight and Hotel or letter from where you are staying. You can always book something on the internet and cancel it (just check the charges before hand) it of have a friendly travel agent who will do it for you for free!


----------



## Towger (3 Jul 2007)

*Re: Schengen visa for spouse of Iish citizen*



terrysgirl33 said:


> They refused to say why he couldn't have a visa, and he had to argue to get his own passport back.  Don't know what was wrong with them, but they were very unhelpful to say the least.



You can only apply for a visa from the country you are resident in, so if he was not the GNIB computer system as legally resident Ireland, or have a criminal record, he will not get one.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (3 Jul 2007)

*Re: Schengen visa for spouse of Iish citizen*

He has been legally resident in Ireland for 6 years now.


----------



## Newbie! (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Schengen visa for spouse of Iish citizen*

I have alot of experience helping people get Schengen Visa's in Europe. The French and Italian embassies are helpful. It is important that all relevent paperwork is in order so read all the requirments carefully and check that they are in order. I'm sure you know, alot of embassies will refuse visa's based on a slightest discrepancy.


----------



## qingdao (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Schengen visa for spouse of Iish citizen*

Thanks for the advise/information.

On the french embassy in ireland website they do not have any details on what is required for the 'family member of an EU citizen' but they have some info on this on their embassy pages in other countries (uk etc). Been trying to get through to them on the phone but no success. 

The requriemetns also say thing like 'accommodation paid in full'. I presume they have some common sense on this - all i have is internet bookings. Also the reservations are in my name, not my wifes, as she hasnt got a credit card . If she's travelling with me are letters from her employer, her bank statements, payslips etc all required. 

Does the french embassy make you fill up the questions that are * and say 'not need to be filled by family members of EU citizens'. I think by EU law family members should be able to travel with the EU citizen as long as the relationship can be proven. Directive 2004/38/EC

from another boards
http://www.immigrationboards.com/viewtopic.php?t=15545

also for those who were married abroad - what kind of translation was required if the marraige cert was in a different languate? I got our certs translated by DCU language services, but the embassy talk about getting the translations certified by the embassy of the country you were married in...its all getting a bit silly ;-)


----------



## wanderer (18 Aug 2007)

Hi,

Just wondering how you got on with this as i have to apply to the German embassy in a few days. Are printouts of  internet bookings for flights/accomodation acceptable?

Thanks.


----------



## jrewing (21 Aug 2007)

Internet booking print-outs are fine. My wife used for German and French embassies.


----------



## SLS (22 Aug 2007)

Just wanted to let you know as a foreign national, the rules around mouth closed, no expressions photos are unfortunately going to be a new addition to the passport and visa world.

I have a passport renewed last year and my country has the same rules and when I questioned why they said its only a mater of time before Ireland passports follow suit.

It seems ludicrous but just seem to be yet another our world is full of terrorists we have to fight back policies!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2007)

SLS said:


> Just wanted to let you know as a foreign national, the rules around mouth closed, no expressions photos are unfortunately going to be a new addition to the passport and visa world.


Surely only unfortunate for those who cannot keep their mouth closed or maintain a neutral expression for about 10 seconds?


----------



## MugsGame (22 Aug 2007)

Ireland already have similar rules.

It is a serious problem for baby photos!


----------

